# Chicken bone beach outcome



## Sharkyatl13

Hey everybody! Just wanted to post the results of fishing chicken bone beach for the past three days. Yaked out baits on gulf and sound 150-300yds out and even dropped a chum block. Only used frozen cut mullet but still... My catch...


----------



## pompano67

Dang...lol !!!!


----------



## Realtor

ha ha ha That's rich, how was the Chicken?


----------



## Kim

Heck with the chicken.... Did you have fun is my question?


----------



## Guynamedtom

That's great! I think we saw you guys at the second parking lot on pickens the day you went there before the fog rolled in. We finally yakked baits and had no luck at all


----------



## Sharkyatl13

Lol it was not my chicken... But I can understand why it's called chicken bone beach now... Lol..Kim I came down here to catch sharks and to get away so I can stop smoking. I did not start smoking again but fun? Nah more so pissed hahaha. It's all good though I love pensacola and have been coming here my whole life. Better luck next time right? I saw y'all!! You should of came and said hey! We got soaked goin out man. When we left we went down to chicken bone gulf side and yaked out our baits at 4:30 and let them soak until 8:30... Absolutely nothing! Not even crabs had picked at the bait. I think we're gonna come back in a month or so. I'd love to coordinate with some people on here and get a whole group out there I'm sure it'd be a lot of fun!


----------



## Sharkyatl13

But ya Tom we left shortly after it rolled out. I actually left my pants hanging on one of those post lol had to go back and get them.


----------



## HappyHourHero

Gotta have the the skunks to appreciate the good days. Keep after it and come when the weather is a bit warmer and try to match the bait that is currently avail and I am certain that you will have better results.


----------



## Ugly 1

Don't feel bad my fellow sharking brothers!!! If it was not for the sandbar I caught on 1/1/14 January would have have been a complete skunk month!! I'm guessing we soaked a variety of baits on multiple rods for at least 50 hours this month without a single run! But as Zack and many others have learned..... LBSF is not for quitters!! You must learn to love being there enjoying the experience and all that comes with it. If you stick with it you will be rewarded with stories for the grand kids with pics to prove you were there. Keep at it guys the next couple months are worth it!!! UGLY


----------



## pompano67

It was harsh man but always great to be out there...Friends and family is what it's all about!!! Catching is a bonus !!! Sorry we didn't make it over and say hello...I was too busy whinning LOL...I think they was about to call me a wah wah wahmbulance...LOL..Let us know when you're on the way back.


----------



## Sharkyatl13

i hear ya zach i will be back as soon as i see the temps down there getting a bit warm. damn ugly thats a bummer! lol should have called the whambulance for me hahaha. so check this out guys..n i have a yamaha 8hp outboard that i first learned how to drive a boat on and i just recently brought it back to my house to rebuild the carb and get back running. im getting my first big refund since im not makin good money anymore and im thinking bout buying a dingy. something with a hard bottom so that i can go into the gulf. does anybody on here know of one for sale? or any advice on buying dingys? hopefuly the next time i come ill be with that and ill motor out everyones baits!!


----------



## chanman99

can I catch red fish


----------



## chanman99

trying to catch some big skarks can I get any tip please


----------



## Gulflady

Grats on the not smoking, and thanks for the report and pic (hehe).

Chanman99 - For Florida regulations on redfish (red drum) you can check here: http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/coastal-species/ You can get some tips in the forum Surf Fishing - General Q & A. I haven't shark fished in over 30 years now and I'm sure some things have changed. Also while you are learning, don't go alone. Keep watching the forums for when some sharkers are going to meet up and maybe you can go and watch and see first hand how they do it.


----------



## Sharkyatl13

Gulf lady- of course I always got a buddy with me. I hopin to come down soon had anyone had any luck sharkin this year? I'm gonna try Jacksonville this July. Hopin for a big hammer!!


----------

